# Quetiepene/Seroquel making me worse?



## Tommyboy (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm really struggling at the moment and need some advice. Has anyone had their DP worsen from taking quetiepene? I read somewhere that anti psychotics can make DP worse and I definetly feel more Dp'd in the morning after taking about 75mg at night. My doc wants me to use the quetiepene for anxiety instead of lorazepam but it doesn't really even help with anxiety, just makes me more tired. 
I've also stated taking mirtazapine and think this is making the DP worse too so I stoped taking it last night. It's just like a damn lottery when it comes to meds, I hate having to wait so long to see if they work.

Would really appreciate if someone's been though something similar and if they found something better that worked

Peace
Tom


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Tommyboy said:


> I'm really struggling at the moment and need some advice. Has anyone had their DP worsen from taking quetiepene? I read somewhere that anti psychotics can make DP worse and I definetly feel more Dp'd in the morning after taking about 75mg at night. My doc wants me to use the quetiepene for anxiety instead of lorazepam but it doesn't really even help with anxiety, just makes me more tired.
> I've also stated taking mirtazapine and think this is making the DP worse too so I stoped taking it last night. It's just like a damn lottery when it comes to meds, I hate having to wait so long to see if they work.
> 
> Would really appreciate if someone's been though something similar and if they found something better that worked
> ...


agreed. It's worth trying them to get a sense of what they do. But if you are confident your problem is DP, my impression is anti-psychotics will not do much for you. I was on an antipsychotic risperdal for a month and a bit and it made things far worse. My best combo has been celexa and klonopin.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommyboy said:


> I'm really struggling at the moment and need some advice. Has anyone had their DP worsen from taking quetiepene? I read somewhere that anti psychotics can make DP worse and I definetly feel more Dp'd in the morning after taking about 75mg at night. My doc wants me to use the quetiepene for anxiety instead of lorazepam but it doesn't really even help with anxiety, just makes me more tired.
> I've also stated taking mirtazapine and think this is making the DP worse too so I stoped taking it last night. It's just like a damn lottery when it comes to meds, I hate having to wait so long to see if they work.
> 
> Would really appreciate if someone's been though something similar and if they found something better that worked
> ...


Okay, I don't mean for this to scare you in any way, but I just wanted to share my own personal experience with Seroquel. During a hospitalization in '09, I was put on Seroquel 50 mg. I took it at nighttime, and the next morning I experienced a sensation that I had never in my life experienced before...a sensation I strongly believe was depersonalization, but I didn't know the name at the time. I felt high and like I was out of my body, drunk. It was horrible, so they stopped it after a day. I don't know if this is a true side effect, but in some people, Seroquel can induce depersonalization-like effects. Better to be informed in my opinion.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i'm on seroquel for sleep. the feeling you get in the morning may not be worse dp, it might just be the seroquel hangover, foggy, tired, n ot clear kind of thing, just means you either need to lower or get used to the dose or possibly take it earlier at night.....


----------



## Tommyboy (Jul 20, 2011)

I do feel foggy but it is definitely DP. I feel almost completely disconnected from my body, its so bizarre. It's almost like a complete break from my mind and body. Every morning is like this, it just sux, I might try lowering the dose a bit at night


----------

